# Making amp covers/Source for amp cover material in Canada?



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm looking at making some sort-of slip covers for some of my gear. Some will be for pro audio, some for guitar amps, but the same sort of material should do for either. The work will mostly be done by my sweetie; she's done pro upholstery/curtains, etc, and if I was let loose with a needle and thread, I'd likely end up sewing myself to the couch.

I'm looking for Cordura(tm) sort of stuff, I think, but I'm open to other suggestions as well. I kind of think that tolex-type stuff is too heavy and stiff, but what do I know? One cover in particular will be for a mixer installed in a church, and some of my stuff goes out on rentals, so it's got to be presentable looking. 

Any thoughts on materials to use, and sources for same? 

Thanks, folks.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Check here: Custom Amplifier Covers

You can either buy them, or get inspiration.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

jdto said:


> Check here: Custom Amplifier Covers
> 
> You can either buy them, or get inspiration.


They're great looking, and very responsive to questions as well. I don't really want to ask them where they get their raw materials from, though...


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2018)

I did a search and the clue I got is someone said it is the same padded material car covers are made out of. Here is the link to the thread:

Amp covers


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Player99 said:


> I did a search and the clue I got is someone said it is the same padded material car covers are made out of. Here is the link to the thread:
> 
> Amp covers


Thanks, Player. A *whole new* set of rabbit holes to go down... 

Found one source so far: Big Duck Canvas: Wholesale Fabric | Online Fabric Store | Outdoor Fabric | Fabric by the Yard who sell the kind of napped-back water-resistant fabric that I think I'm looking for.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2018)

oheare said:


> Thanks, Player. A *whole new* set of rabbit holes to go down...
> 
> Found one source so far: Big Duck Canvas: Wholesale Fabric | Online Fabric Store | Outdoor Fabric | Fabric by the Yard who sell the kind of napped-back water-resistant fabric that I think I'm looking for.


I have a couple of Tuki amp covers. They use really nice material. Have you seen it before?


*"What makes Tuki Covers the Leading Covers in the Industry?*
 For nearly 20 years, Tuki has been providing musicians and pro audio specialists with outstanding products and customer service. Our materials are among the best available for soft-cover protection. *Our unique 3-layer lamination process insures years of trouble-free use. The foam padding is sandwiched between the inner and outer materials to prevent exposure to the elements**.* Some of our earliest customers have praised the longevity of our products. We have had many phone calls and emails from customers disappointed with our competitors' products. Many have tried to immitate Tuki Covers but none have duplicated our standard. People keep coming back to TUKI , the reason is we make the BEST COVER in the business"

Tuki Covers - Shop Padded Amp Covers and Speaker Covers


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2018)

oheare said:


> Thanks, Player. A *whole new* set of rabbit holes to go down...


This is from Tuki:

*Product Description*

Material is a durable 600 denier outer layer - tear, abrasion and water resistant
1/2" foam - thickest padded cover available on the market!
Brushed polyester inner lining - soft against your gear
Bag closures are either hook and loop or zipper.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I bought lightly padded black vinyl material from Fabricland and my wife made a very nice cover with it for my 69 champ


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Upholstery supplies - automotive or other might do.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, folks. My sweetie found a place that sells fabrics for awnings and boat covers and stuff, I may have a source!


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Moving blankets work very well . They are cheap at Princess Auto and can be easily cut and sewn into a padded cover .


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

MS41R8 said:


> Moving blankets work very well . They are cheap at Princess Auto and can be easily cut and sewn into a padded cover .


Great idea! Does the material shed a lot, or os ot pretty stable?


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

oheare said:


> Great idea! Does the material shed a lot, or os ot pretty stable?


They have held up very well. We used black ones like this and they look great too.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

MS41R8 said:


> They have held up very well. We used black ones like this and they look great too.


Thanks!


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Here is one of the ones I mentioned :


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

MS41R8 said:


> Here is one of the ones I mentioned :
> 
> View attachment 233090
> View attachment 233086


Thanks very much! Very cool indeed.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i buy the denier nylon and quilt backing from the local fabric store and have my mumsy sew up the covers. works well. wont save the amp from dents (I dont think any fabric cover will), but will definitely save it from scratches, dirt, abrasion, etc.

I've also had leather covers made with the quilt liner. they look great, but really not worth the extra expense. I Just happened to have leather laying around that was not doing anything.


----------

